

Ask HN: What movies do you recommend for Christmas? - zeratul

Please use double quotes for a title of a movie. Don't use double quotes for anything else. You can suggest more than one movie. I will scrub the comment web-page and summarize results as a bar graph if we get enough data or delete this entry if no one is interested. Thanks!<p>EDIT: Probably this entry will not get to the front page and there will be not enough data to do scrubbing but still thanks a lot for comments.
======
Mankhool
Alstair Sim as Scrooge in "A Christmas Carol" (1951)
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0044008/>

------
PhilRae
"Die Hard" - best Christmas movie ever!

------
adamjtrainer
The 1986 remake of "Babes in Toyland"

------
dcpdx
"Christmas Vacation" is a classic.

------
cpt1138
"Elf"

~~~
vishnumenon
-1. I never got what was so funny about Will Ferrel in tights.

------
Mz
As a kid, I was a big fan of "The Little Drummer Boy".
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063230/>

"It's a Wonderful Life" is another great classic:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It%27s_a_Wonderful_Life>

------
a_a_r_o_n
Angel-A

